# Trying to replace the belts on my GTO today, gatorback issues



## atx63bravo (Apr 11, 2011)

Today while trying to replace my belts with the goodyear gator back belts, I was trying to replace the main serpentine belt and noticed it seemed to be a bit too short. I have checked the part number I have on the goodyear website and they say that what I have is what should work on my car. I have an 06 A4, and was hoping that you may have input on what the actual part number for the gator back belts is. The one I ordered is 4040430 (ac belt) and 4060775 (main belt). The AC belt works perfectly BTW.


----------



## IcemanGTO (Mar 2, 2011)

I would use AC Delco serpentine belts they will fit for sure.


----------



## atx63bravo (Apr 11, 2011)

IcemanGTO said:


> I would use AC Delco serpentine belts they will fit for sure.


Honestly that is what I am thinking I will end up doing. I would like to get in contact with goodyear though, because it doesnt seem right. I was thinking that maybe the other belt was longer due to stretching, but it doesnt seem logical that the belt would stretch THAT much.


----------



## atx63bravo (Apr 11, 2011)

IcemanGTO said:


> I would use AC Delco serpentine belts they will fit for sure.


Honestly that is what I am thinking I will end up doing. I would like to get in contact with goodyear though, because it doesnt seem right. I was thinking that maybe the other belt was longer due to stretching, but it doesnt seem logical that the belt would stretch THAT much.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'd make sure you have it routed right. Did you compare it to your old belt?


----------



## atx63bravo (Apr 11, 2011)

svede1212 said:


> I'd make sure you have it routed right. Did you compare it to your old belt?


Yeah I did and the new gatorback did seem a bit shorter, but not my much. I was thinking it could be the distance the belt stretched, but I am just not sure about that.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

If it's a small amount the tensioner should be able to accommodate that


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

atx63bravo said:


> Yeah I did and the new gatorback did seem a bit shorter, but not my much. I was thinking it could be the distance the belt stretched, but I am just not sure about that.


There are probably a million 6.0 liter engines in trucks running around out there. The belt size on the GTO's is slightly different. Make sure they're aware of that when they're typing it into the parts computer. I was originally given a belt that was too short.

FYI, a NAPA 060785 s-belt works (I bought two when I shredded the original at an autocross). The second lives in my trunk with the required 15 mm wrench, just in case or for someone else. If you don't want a NAPA, the number may help you x-reference your brand of choice.:cheers


----------



## atx63bravo (Apr 11, 2011)

svede1212 said:


> If it's a small amount the tensioner should be able to accommodate that


Yeah I had the tensioner pushed all the way, and I could still not get the belt over it. If I had gotten the belt on the tensioner I think it would have been a too much tension.


----------



## atx63bravo (Apr 11, 2011)

fattirewilly said:


> There are probably a million 6.0 liter engines in trucks running around out there. The belt size on the GTO's is slightly different. Make sure they're aware of that when they're typing it into the parts computer. I was originally given a belt that was too short.
> 
> FYI, a NAPA 060785 s-belt works (I bought two when I shredded the original at an autocross). The second lives in my trunk with the required 15 mm wrench, just in case or for someone else. If you don't want a NAPA, the number may help you x-reference your brand of choice.:cheers



At this point I think I will just use a belt that works, because I have seen alot of people saying that a belt is a belt, so I just want to know the belt is brand new (I bought the car used and am in the process of doing regular maintenance type items) for my own peace of mind.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I replaced my belt with a Gatorback. I did not have any issues. I would have to look at it for the part number on it.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

oh well I guess the number has rubbed off on the water pump pulley.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I had Gatorbacks on mine with no issues.


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

If I remember correctly, the Vette's s-belt doesn't fit either.


----------



## Mad modder (Apr 22, 2009)

Take it back and find someone thats sells gates belts and hoses. Gates is a belt supplier to GM. They also have way more sizes than Good year does. So it's not uncomon that a goodyear belt will be a little shorter or a little longer than the original. All the belts and hoses on my car had Gates stamped on them right along with the gm part number. I picked mine up at Oreillys. 
AC belt # : K040430 
Water pump & alternater #: K060775


----------

